# Company of Heroes online zocken - Problem



## D0M1N4T0R13 (10. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute,
Johnny the Gamer und ich wollten mal Company of Heroes miteinanader im I-Net zocken (ohne Addons). Ich hab die Ports freigegben (UDP: 6112, 30260, 9100) und einen Server als Gefecht online gestartet.
Johnny konnte den Server aber weder finden, noch beitreten?

(Wir haben beide 2.600.0)

Also meine frage an euch: Was mache ich (oder wir) falsch?


----------



## lordofthe1337 (10. Oktober 2009)

Port 6112 muss auch bei TCP freigegeben werden


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (10. Oktober 2009)

ok danke, das werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (10. Oktober 2009)

Es funzt immer noch nicht, muss Johnny auch die Ports freigeben?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Oktober 2009)

Betrachte jetzt auch den Thread.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe ihn jetzt als Freund hinzugefügt und ihn in mein Spiel eingeladen. Er konnte auch joinen, wurde aber sofort wieder rausgeworfen wegen "inkompatibler Spielversion". Deshalb:

Ist 2.600.0 die neueste Spielversion? (Wir haben beide keine Addons)

*edit: Es funktioniert jetzt, nachdem ich CoH einfach neu installiert habe. KA warum (???)


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. Oktober 2009)

Geht alles wieder.
Lag nur an der Spiel version von Dominator.
Er musste es einfach nur neu installieren


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (15. Oktober 2009)

Es lag überhaupt nicht an der Spielversion, die war nach wie vor 2.600.0. Aber es müssen irgendwelche beschädigten Dateien installiert worden sein.


----------

